# Rod decorative wraps



## woodworker2001

Been working on teaching myself to Weave with thread on rods. Thought it would be a cool thread to post decorative wraps people are doing to their rods. Here are a few of mine I have been playing with


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Pretty neat!!


----------



## tagalong09

I have been at building rods for a long time. go to mudhole.com and look at what there is to offer including wrap videos and custom grip material. some really neat stuff to be had. tagalong


----------



## bjicehockey

Is there any good videos about how to do this? Would love to add that on some of mine


----------



## woodworker2001

Search for videos on weaving. There is a good basic 53 minute old time video that shows weaving and how to


----------



## bjicehockey

Thanks


----------



## James F

Those are really nice! How long do you work one?


----------



## woodworker2001

James this one took me about 5-6 hours. This latest one took about 3 hours. I am very new to it so they are probably taking longer than they should.


----------



## woodworker2001

here is one just finished. Needs trimmed color preserver and finish


----------



## woodworker2001

One more try to keep this thread alive. 
Post your deco wraps. I as well as I am sure others would like to see them


----------



## Snakecharmer

Very nice!


----------



## just is




----------



## woodworker2001

Nice. I like the JTOB. I struggle to get those to my liking


----------



## just is

Thanks just got started about a year ago. Gives me something to do in the winter months.


----------



## Chris Martin

Hopefully someone is still paying attention to this thread. I am wondering if anyone know of any place near columbus or any quality place to get customizing done to a rod. I would like to get some new grips and something marine corps related on the rod. Just looking for a place to get it done at. Not totally agonist shipping it out if the quality of work would be worth it. I don't know if something like that is even possiable.


----------



## wildlife53

Below is the Facebook link to the Ohio Rod Builders. I have also put a link to some other rod builders. 

https://m.facebook.com/Ohio-Rod-Builders-289581477742814/

http://www.fishingrodbuilders.com/ohio


----------

